# Connecting DVI cables through walls



## dandxg (Feb 22, 2007)

I have a large, fast computer with movies on it in 1 room and and a big screen in the other room. My god the cable for that distance is $80! I read that I can run a DVI to HDMI through the wall and wonder if I can re-use a wall jack existing so I don't cut into the wall. Has anyone done such a thing can offer help. TIA

Dan


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The DVI to HDMI conversion will not bring the audio, so you'll have to connect that separately.

You're also paying way too much for a long cable.

http://www.amazon.com/Cmple-28AWG-DVI-D-Digital-Video/dp/B00176UYKC


----------



## dandxg (Feb 22, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> The DVI to HDMI conversion will not bring the audio, so you'll have to connect that separately.
> 
> You're also paying way too much for a long cable.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Cmple-28AWG-DVI-D-Digital-Video/dp/B00176UYKC


Great thanks for the quick response. How do I do audio from computer to big screen please?


----------



## dandxg (Feb 22, 2007)

John will the picture quality degrade with so much distance? I may need to go 70ft around 2 walls that's why I was trying to reuse the wall jack on either side.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I've used a 50 foot HDMI cable with good results, but I'm watching in 720p, it might affect the picture a bit more in 1080p. The sound will simply have to be separately cabled if you're using a DVI - HDMI cable. In theory you can run HDMI 70 feet, but I've never actually done it.


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

dandxg said:


> John will the picture quality degrade with so much distance? I may need to go 70ft around 2 walls that's why I was trying to reuse the wall jack on either side.


....."wall jack "are you takling about trying to re-use? AC power.....cable tv.....telephone...? 

There are probably a slew of ways to utilize that "wall jack"depending on what it is used for now.

Are you sure that boths wall jacks in each room are actually located together ( back to back) in the walls?

I sure would rather have a shorter cable, and run it thru the walls, rather than around them. By the time you finish "dressing"up the cable that you want to run externally around the 2 walls, using the thru the wall system will probably be faster, cheeper, and look a heck of a lot better.

Plus, you wont have any doubts about the quality of the signal, like you do right now.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

I have used a transmitter named Leapfrog to send TV from my main TV to another room.
Note there is a childs game system with the same name-not that one.
I used it when recovering from a knee replacement because main TV hooked to Sat was upstairs and I couldn't negotiate stairs for a couple of weeks. It cost me about $90 several years ago-from BestBuy box store. It worked fine, although I didn't hook up all the controls-just watched what the wife had turned on upstairs.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Leapfrog is for NTSC signals, not high-definition.

http://www.smarthome.com/7656L/Leap...Transmitter-and-Receiver-System-LF-30S/p.aspx


----------



## dandxg (Feb 22, 2007)

paisanol69 said:


> ....."wall jack "are you takling about trying to re-use? AC power.....cable tv.....telephone...?
> 
> There are probably a slew of ways to utilize that "wall jack"depending on what it is used for now.
> 
> ...


Late reply, didn't get updates? Yes going through an existing cable wall jack to another cable wall jack. I just don't want to use a drywall saw and such. Thanks for the fyi


----------



## dandxg (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. Thinking about asethetics aren't a huge deal and I don't think I want to make a permeanet cut in the wall since I may be house on market in next year. I will measure and see if I can get the 50ft dvi to work.


----------



## groovytech (Jan 7, 2010)

It is really easy to do a good looking wall pass-through for a cable. you just need to get a few thing from Lowes.
1) two 
 See more details about this product 
*CARLON 1-Gang Nonmetallic Low-Voltage Old-Work Bracket*

*2) TWO-*

***See more details about this product*javascript:void(0);
*Cooper Wiring Devices 1-Gang Wall Plate *

*Get these in nylon if you can, easier to modify if you need to.*

choose where you want to go thru the wall. Find the studs in that area to be sure you you dont cut the opening just to see a stud. The low voltage boxes come with a template for the opening, use it to mark the opening, or use the box itself as the template. Using a good utility knife(it makes a cleaner opening) take your time and cut a little deeper with each pass until you get through the drywall. *Be very careful!!!!!*

OK, you're thru one side. look in the opening at the sheetrock on the other side. Punch a small hole approximately center of the opening. go to the other side, center the template over the small hole and cut the opening. Install the boxes in each side, run the cable thru a wall plate, thru the wall, thru the other plate. button it all up. when you sell you can take the cable and put blank plates on the boxes. Shouldn't take over an hour.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, using a stud finder and a wallboard saw, you can cut the hole for this connection in about 30 seconds.  I've installed a ton of these types of connections. The key is making sure you're not hitting a stud, the $10 stud finder solves that issue.


----------

